
Ask HN: Distributed Call Center - nyc111
Where can I find a phone forwarding system for cell phones? I was thinking to utilize people working from home for a distributed call center. When a call comes in the forwarding software will call an available person. I don&#x27;t even know where to look for such a system. Thanks for any suggestions.
======
ramon
You'll need to build a solution for that because each business has specific
requirements. There will be a ring group and someone will pick-up the call
from the group that's being ringed. If you have 10 people, 10 people will ring
at the sametime, one will pick-up the phone call.

I can help you with that Gmail ramonck

~~~
nyc111
Thanks. I will contact you. But at this point I'm just investigating and
trying to understand what needs to be done. When you say you need to build a
solution, where is this done? On the phone? On the computer?

------
dexcs
[http://www.live.sipgate.co.uk/](http://www.live.sipgate.co.uk/) for
example...

~~~
nyc111
Unfortunately, sipgati is UK only. I'm in Turkey.

